# Zelda Game & Watch already hacked on release day



## subcon959 (Nov 12, 2021)

​
Well that didn't take long. Konrad Beckmann, who was already responsible for porting emulators to the Mario Game & Watch, announced on Twitter that he has dumped the firmware of the new Zelda Game & Watch on the first day of release. The homebrew that is already available for the previous handheld will also work on the new one. The tools will be released when ready so everyone can join in on the fun.

​


----------



## godreborn (Nov 12, 2021)

I get mine on the 15th from gamestop.  I don't plan to unbox it though, just like with the Mario one.


----------



## subcon959 (Nov 12, 2021)

godreborn said:


> I get mine on the 15th from gamestop.  I don't plan to unbox it though, just like with the Mario one.


I ended up getting a couple of the Mario ones so I could leave one sealed and hack the other. I'll probably do the same with Zelda once they start appearing for half the price on ebay like last time.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 12, 2021)

subcon959 said:


> I ended up getting a couple of the Mario ones so I could leave one sealed and hack the other. I'll probably do the same with Zelda once they start appearing for half the price on ebay like last time.


off topic, but I may try to exploit the ps5 once something happens.  at first, I disabled the auto update and download features, but I've just reenabled them and turned off the internet instead.  I don't know for sure if I will.  I want ff vii remake for the ps5 and maybe one or two other ps5 games that should work on my system; all the rest are ps4 games.


----------



## peteruk (Nov 12, 2021)

I'd totally forgotten to pre order this one, what with all the OLED stuff going on and such

I'll probably wait a short while and see if I can pick one up cheaper in some time, I noticed the Mario one going as low as £26 at one point through Hot UK Deals so you never know


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Nov 12, 2021)

Hmm, maybe now you can put the DX version of link's awakening instead of the "NOT" DX version.


----------



## DJPlace (Nov 13, 2021)

after reading that mario G&W topic last night i knew this was going be the same has the mario one.


----------



## Frankbel (Nov 14, 2021)

I am waiting for a nice Chinese clone.


----------



## 2DSGamerdude (Nov 16, 2021)

nice, but um how exactly do you hack one of theses? 
do you need to open it up & solder some wires together? 

if you can get emulaoturs on this, you can run the DX GBC version of link's awakening, they should have added that version instead of the GB one. 
pokemon GB/GBC games would be great on this.
um too bad that there is no headphone jack on these system tho. 

it's nice to have, but more of a cash grab system, kinda sucks that nintendo only relased this for zelda 35th anvi, when they could have done so much more than a game & watch system  .


----------



## Jayro (Nov 16, 2021)

How much more space inside does this have compared to the Mario Game & Watch?


----------



## Xuio (Nov 16, 2021)

4 megabyte (the Mario edition has only 1 MB)


----------



## Jayro (Nov 16, 2021)

Xuio said:


> 4 megabyte (the Mario edition has only 1 MB)


Sweet, many GB and GBC ROMs can fit inside that sucker!


----------



## Foxtrot_Uniform (Nov 16, 2021)

What is so great about the OLED? the Lite is more comfy


----------



## DirtyDumpling (Nov 23, 2021)

peteruk said:


> I'd totally forgotten to pre order this one, what with all the OLED stuff going on and such
> 
> I'll probably wait a short while and see if I can pick one up cheaper in some time, I noticed the Mario one going as low as £26 at one point through Hot UK Deals so you never know


I got mine from Walmart for $40 two days after release.


----------



## peteruk (Nov 24, 2021)

DirtyDumpling said:


> I got mine from Walmart for $40 two days after release.



Sweet!!  My better half has ordered me one as a Xmas present filler


----------



## usernamecharlie (Nov 28, 2021)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Hmm, maybe now you can put the DX version of link's awakening instead of the "NOT" DX version.


Exactly this!


----------



## boot3 (Jan 2, 2022)

Hack & Watch


----------



## MetoMeto (Apr 20, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I get mine on the 15th from gamestop.  I don't plan to unbox it though, just like with the Mario one.


thats just crazy..they are meant to be played, they beg you to use them


----------

